# Question for other dealer techs



## Snow Dealer Tech (Jan 7, 2021)

Hey all,
I'm curious as to how long it takes other techs to install plows. We are a bit new to the install game. I know every job has small differences so I'm just looking for a general idea. 
Thanks for any input.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Varies wildly depending on application. I allot 1 full work day for install and plow setup (including breaks, lunch, etc.) Certain truck sides can be done in under 3 hours, some other crappy truck sides are 6-7. An older (mid 2000s) Chevy is very fast. A newer Toyota is fairly fast. A newer Ford SD is about average. A late model Chevy which requires bumper modifications is slower than average. A 2010-2018 Dodge diesel sucks royally and my guys groan when they find out the truck for the day.

My guys are paid by the hour, not by the job, so I'm sure they are not shining examples of how fast a job _could_ be done.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> Varies wildly depending on application. I allot 1 full work day for install and plow setup (including breaks, lunch, etc.) Certain truck sides can be done in under 3 hours, some other crappy truck sides are 6-7. An older (mid 2000s) Chevy is very fast. A newer Toyota is fairly fast. A newer Ford SD is about average. A late model Chevy which requires bumper modifications is slower than average. A 2010-2018 Dodge diesel sucks royally and my guys groan when they find out the truck for the day.
> 
> My guys are paid by the hour, not by the job, so I'm sure they are not shining examples of how fast a job _could_ be done.


Just to be clear that's just the truck side and doesn't include assembly of the plow?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Just to be clear that's just the truck side and doesn't include assembly of the plow?


Sorry, I worded that poorly. You are correct. The labor times I quoted are just truck side, yes. The time to assemble and set the plow to the truck (adjust headlights, bleed fluid if necessary, adjust lift chain, etc.) is additional which is why I allot a full day per truck.

Some trucks, like the Dodge mentioned, couldn't be finished in 1 day with 1 guy if the plow was fully unassembled. Also, BOSS plows required substantially more assembly time than Douglas Dynamics brand plows.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Now, if you are looking for advice on how fast spreader repairs take, feel free to follow the links below...

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/random-thoughts-and-stories-thread.163154/page-709#post-2267931

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/random-thoughts-and-stories-thread.163154/page-710#post-2267944


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ha


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> Sorry, I worded that poorly. You are correct. The labor times I quoted are just truck side, yes. The time to assemble and set the plow to the truck (adjust headlights, bleed fluid if necessary, adjust lift chain, etc.) is additional which is why I allot a full day per truck.
> 
> Some trucks, like the Dodge mentioned, couldn't be finished in 1 day with 1 guy if the plow was fully unassembled. Also, BOSS plows required substantially more assembly time than Douglas Dynamics brand plows.


Someone recently told me what boss's recommended change for an install is. 
My dealer charges far less. I personally don't think I could install a plow for what they charge.


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> Varies wildly depending on application. I allot 1 full work day for install and plow setup (including breaks, lunch, etc.) Certain truck sides can be done in under 3 hours, some other crappy truck sides are 6-7. An older (mid 2000s) Chevy is very fast. A newer Toyota is fairly fast. A newer Ford SD is about average. A late model Chevy which requires bumper modifications is slower than average. A 2010-2018 Dodge diesel sucks royally and my guys groan when they find out the truck for the day.
> 
> My guys are paid by the hour, not by the job, so I'm sure they are not shining examples of how fast a job _could_ be done.


What if one were to have an appointment?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> Now, if you are looking for advice on how fast spreader repairs take, feel free to follow the links below...
> 
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/random-thoughts-and-stories-thread.163154/page-709#post-2267931
> 
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/random-thoughts-and-stories-thread.163154/page-710#post-2267944


The famous 5 minutes to change a clutch story... :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

prezek said:


> What if one were to have an appointment?


If you have an appointment you can always wait, watch, point and give advice maybe even help to hurry things along.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> Someone recently told me what boss's recommended change for an install is.
> My dealer charges far less. I personally don't think I could install a plow for what they charge.


I wasn't even aware that BOSS had a recommendation?

I will say that we subsidize the cost of a new plow install. A reinstall costs more than a new plow I'm selling. That's primarily because I try to discourage cash and carry since every cash and carry plow I sell seems to turn into a litany of calls saying "I'm 100% sure I installed it right. The pieces are just wrong/defective/whatever."

This is mostly thanks to people on sites like this that make it sound like an untrained monkey with a Walmart socket set should be able to install one blindfolded in 45 minutes. A full hour if they've never done one before.

And, shockingly, nothing is ever defective and the pieces were right.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

LapeerLandscape said:


> The famous 5 minutes to change a clutch story... :laugh: :laugh:


It never gets old


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> I wasn't even aware that BOSS had a recommendation?
> 
> I will say that we subsidize the cost of a new plow install. A reinstall costs more than a new plow I'm selling. That's primarily because I try to discourage cash and carry since every cash and carry plow I sell seems to turn into a litany of calls saying "I'm 100% sure I installed it right. The pieces are just wrong/defective/whatever."
> 
> ...


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

LapeerLandscape said:


> That's because they watch the youtube dirt monkey do it in a 8 minute video.


Most painful video to watch. This ought to be a training vid on what not to do:


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> I wasn't even aware that BOSS had a recommendation?
> 
> I will say that we subsidize the cost of a new plow install. A reinstall costs more than a new plow I'm selling. That's primarily because I try to discourage cash and carry since every cash and carry plow I sell seems to turn into a litany of calls saying "I'm 100% sure I installed it right. The pieces are just wrong/defective/whatever."
> 
> ...


Interesting. A dealer, (not the one I use) told me there was a recommended charge. Maybe what he meant was recommended time and he equated charge by multiplying his normal hourly rate.

I've bought cash and carry and done the assembly and install myself. One was because of the modifications, etc and the dealer didn't want to be liable. (I'm pretty sure anyone can figure out which plow).


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

While I have no problem with people trying to do things themselves, I've said before that most of the regulars on here _vastly _over estimate the average plow owner's skill level.

I've joked with @Randall Ave on here for telling people to pull out their DVOM. 80% of my customers couldn't tell me what those letters stand for without Google. Of the remaining 20%, less than half could use their DVOM to check the "O" in DVOM correctly.



LapeerLandscape said:


> That's because they watch the youtube dirt monkey do it in a 8 minute video.


And there's that. If the video only takes 8 minutes, how hard can it be...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> Interesting. A dealer, (not the one I use) told me there was a recommended charge. Maybe what he meant was recommended time and he equated charge by multiplying his normal hourly rate.


Maybe. They do have a published list of times for warranty repairs. I don't recall seeing one for full installs but have never bothered to look for one. What BOSS says I can charge has zero bearing on what the market will allow me the charge. If I told you the MSRP on plows, you'd choke on your coffee.



EWSplow said:


> I've bought cash and carry and done the assembly and install myself. One was because of the modifications, etc and the dealer didn't want to be liable. (I'm pretty sure anyone can figure out which plow).


There are plenty of regulars on here who I have no doubt could install their own plows just fine. But see my comments above.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Dvom? You mean a digital multimeter?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hydromaster said:


> Dvom? You mean a digital multimeter?


See? Welcome to the 80%.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

GMC Driver said:


> Most painful video to watch. This ought to be a training vid on what not to do:


Lets come up with an attack plan while its snowing and we're standing in the lot. I am not heavy on equipment when plowing but this is just chaos. I only made it four minutes in before i had to stop watching. Its like watching the competition with a pile of work putting on a show.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> See? Welcome to the 80%.


Driver Vehicle Operators Manual?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Driver Vehicle Operators Manual?


Yes


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

Mr.Markus said:


> Lets come up with an attack plan while its snowing and we're standing in the lot. I am not heavy on equipment when plowing but this is just chaos. I only made it four minutes in before i had to stop watching. Its like watching the competition with a pile of work putting on a show.


I watched about the same. Why does the guy in the loader continue to take a full blade width if he loses traction 40' from the pile each time??


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Lol If you say sew 
I use to modify and tune 2-way radios
With this.








And my 









I bet less than 1% knows how to use a scope

But yea I'm electronically challenged.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Hydromaster said:


> Lol If you say sew
> I use to modify and tune 2-way radios
> With this.
> View attachment 211428
> ...


I haven't used an oscilloscope since 1978...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> Lol If you say sew
> I use to modify and tune 2-way radios
> With this.
> View attachment 211428
> ...


Ha! Looks like my mom's basement... Dad started at Notre Dame radiology lab and moved on to Heathkit... Ham radio crap everywhere too... Wish he was around several times to answer some questions on electronics...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

GMC Driver said:


> Most painful video to watch. This ought to be a training vid on what not to do:


First off he makes everything worse just by talking.
Second maybe presalt to keep the ice from forming or maybe he does that on purpose just to show how bad it is.
Third there wasn't even that much snow.
Forth I don't get the backing up with the rear blade, just turn the truck around.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ha! Looks like my mom's basement... Dad started at Notre Dame radiology lab and moved on to Heathkit... Ham radio crap everywhere too... Wish he was around several times to answer some questions on electronics...


Is heathkit still around? They always had the coolest and weirdest things.

Edit:
https://shop.heathkit.com/shop


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> Is heathkit still around? They always had the coolest and weirdest things.
> 
> Edit:
> https://shop.heathkit.com/shop


Found the same... I remember he brought home the first Hero I robot... Lol


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Yes.i think my first crystal radio was a heath kit. 

But back to installing a plow, most shouldn’t try it while I found it to be rather easy.
But then I’ve been around equipment most of my life.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Hydromaster said:


> Lol If you say sew
> I use to modify and tune 2-way radios
> With this.
> View attachment 211428
> ...


I thought that was an EKG for checking your heart.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Found the same... I remember he brought home the first Hero I robot... Lol


First as in prototype? That could be a collector.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I thought that was an EKG for checking your heart.


A hart rate monitor is basically a oscilloscope that only has one task to do.

Ps the Oscilloscope is the King of Test Equipment.

dvom or a ohm meter is only one of the many functions of a multimeter.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Hydromaster said:


> Yes.i think my first crystal radio was a heath kit.
> 
> But back to installing a plow, most shouldn't try it while I found it to be rather easy.
> But then I've been around equipment most of my life.


Dang, I forgot I had a crystal radio when I was a kid. It had to be heathkit, or maybe it came from the local hobby store. That was the place to go for models, (not the type some are thinking) etc.

Oops, getting a little sidetracked...squirrel


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Hydromaster said:


> Yes.i think my first crystal radio was a heath kit.
> 
> But back to installing a plow, most shouldn't try it while I found it to be rather easy.
> But then I've been around equipment most of my life.


I thought we were just supposed to weld them on.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> While I have no problem with people trying to do things themselves, I've said before that most of the regulars on here _vastly _over estimate the average plow owner's skill level.
> 
> I've joked with @Randall Ave on here for telling people to pull out their DVOM. 80% of my customers couldn't tell me what those letters stand for without Google. Of the remaining 20%, less than half could use their DVOM to check the "O" in DVOM correctly.
> 
> And there's that. If the video only takes 8 minutes, how hard can it be...


Or when it takes three days to splain to someone to just get out a test light. I have to get back to this here Cummings leaken coolant on my floor, where's the biggest hammer I got???


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Randall Ave said:


> I thought we were just supposed to weld them on.


You can. Or a combination of bolts and hot- glue


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> where's the biggest hammer I got???


Its sitting over by your DVOM


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Hydromaster said:


> Lol If you say sew
> I use to modify and tune 2-way radios
> With this.
> View attachment 211428
> ...


Might want to think about upgrading to a Tektronix 4 channel.

To stay loosely on topic - Almost everything mechanical/electrical is more difficult if you rush and wait until the snow is falling before you try to get ready.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

I thought a BFH relived resistance?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Aerospace Eng said:


> To stay loosely on topic - Almost everything mechanical/electrical is more difficult if you rush and wait until the snow is falling before you try to get ready.


Probably the best point made here


----------



## Snow Dealer Tech (Jan 7, 2021)

Thanks for all the great feedback. I came into this dealership with zero plow experience and had to teach myself how to work on plows. I worked on equipment and road tractors for 12 years before starting this journey. 

I feel like a day to install a plow that's not assembled is a pretty solid timeframe. However, we're told that a full day is way too long to do the job so I wanted to reach out for other opinions.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Snow Dealer Tech said:


> I feel like a day to install a plow that's not assembled is a pretty solid timeframe. However, we're told that a full day is way too long to do the job so I wanted to reach out for other opinions.


They could be installed quicker by motivated techs - but those same motivated techs are far more likely to [email protected]$$ stuff, break stuff, cut corners, etc. All the time we get situations where customers trade in their trucks and as part of the deal the dealership removes their old equipment "for free" by dealership mechanics who invariably get paid by the job. I don't think I've had a situation yet where those pieces were still usable afterward.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> They could be installed quicker by motivated techs - but those same motivated techs are far more likely to [email protected]$$ stuff, break stuff, cut corners, etc. All the time we get situations where customers trade in their trucks and as part of the deal the dealership removes their old equipment "for free" by dealership mechanics who invariably get paid by the job. I don't think I've had a situation yet where those pieces were still usable afterward.


When I was doing installs for a company, I was told we are to slow, but never had a problem with the work. They had another place doing them quicker, and I had to fix there screwups.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> Or when it takes three days to splain to someone to just get out a test light. I have to get back to this here Cummings leaken coolant on my floor, where's the biggest hammer I got???


Sometimes you just want to tell them to put the plow on the phone.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

When you add in the led lights for the install it takes a lot of extra time especially on trucks where there is no room to put anything to begin with!


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Sometimes you just want to tell them to put the plow on the phone.


"I told you already. It don't do nothing."

Thanks sir, that clears everything up.



prezek said:


> What if one were to have an appointment?


Then the install only takes 90 minutes


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> When I was doing installs for a company, I was told we are to slow, but never had a problem with the work. They had another place doing them quicker, and I had to fix there screwups.


Twice we had guys that moved on to other jobs and twice they offered to install plows on the side, piecework. Both times were short lived disasters.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

LapeerLandscape said:


> The famous 5 minutes to change a clutch story... :laugh: :laugh:


Back in the day a Hertz rep bet my uncle he couldn't change a clutch in a cube van in under an hour solo without a lift or a Jack.

Two weeks later my under was up $300 bucks. Those were the days...


----------

